# 62nd Monthly Meeting of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

will be Wednesday, Feb21st, at Catch 22. PM me for details!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

A *PERFECT* night for some fine smokes and ashes......

Feb 21 is Ash Wednesday......

See..... God does have the master plan, even for us stogie-smoken-lazybastidges.....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

So, you're shut down at sundown? That would be bad, wouldn't it?
:dunno: You CRAZY Christians!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I didn't even know all of this..... (so I thought I'd share it)..... Please know I'm not preaching it......  

I guess it is mainly Catholasisum..... that does the lent thing, but it looks like a lot of other Christian's follow it also, as many religions are off-springs of the Catholic Church. 

Anyways..... I plan on eating some dead animals that night anyways..... and will be happy to flick my ashes over anyone's head that so desires it. 8) 

______________________________________________________

In the Western Christian calendar, Ash Wednesday is the first day of Lent. It occurs forty-six days before Easter, but Lent is nevertheless considered forty days long. It falls on different dates from year to year, according to the date of Easter At Services of worship on this day, worshippers are blessed with ashes by the celebrating The minister marks the forehead of each participant with black ashes, in the shape of a cross. The symbolism echoes the tradition of throwing ash over one's head signifying repentance before God as related in the Bible. The minister offers the worshipper an instruction while applying the ashes. :Latin: Memento ****, quia pulvis es, et in pulverem reverteris.)

This wording comes from Genesis 3:19. 
or

"Turn away from sin and be faithful to the Gospel." 
or

"Repent, and hear the good news." 
The ashes are prepared by burning palm leaves from the previous year's Palm Sunday celebrations and mixing them with olive oil as a fixative. In the Roman Catholic Church, Ash Wednesday is observed by fasting, abstinence (from meat), and repentance—a day of contemplating one's transgressions. The ashes are sacramentals, not a sacrament. The penitential psalms are read.

Ash Wednesday marks the beginning of the Lenten season, which lasts until the Easter Vigil. On Ash Wednesday and Good Friday, Catholics between the ages of 18 and 59 are permitted to consume only one full meal, which may be supplemented by two smaller meals, which together should not equal the full meal. Many Catholics will go beyond the minimum obligations demanded by the Church and undertake a complete fast or a bread and water fast. Ash Wednesday and Good Friday are also days of abstinence from meat, as are all Fridays in Lent. Many Catholics continue fasting during the whole of lent, as was the Church's traditional requirement, concluding only after the celebration of the Easter Vigil.

The Anglican Book of Common Prayer designates Ash Wednesday as a day of fasting.

"Ash Wednesday" by Carl Spitzweg: the end of CarnivalAs the first day of Lent, it comes the day after Shrove Tuesday or Mardi Gras, the last day of the Carnival season. The word "Carnival" is in fact derived from Latin carne vale: "farewell, meat".


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

RedPop's already "schooled" me on it! :wink:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

> Latin: Memento ****, quia pulvis es, et in pulverem reverteris.


Literally "Remember man, that dust you are, and to dust you will return." In exact order.

In more ritualized language : Remember that you are dust and unto dust you shall return. This is the forumla used in contemporary Roman Catholicism, with some priests opting for the other two choices. This one, however, is the preferred formula.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I just love eating dead animals...... espesially with Stan and a cigar.... :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> I just love eating dead animals...... espesially with Stan and a cigar.... :lol:


You eat Stan and a cigar ? :shock: :shock: :shock:

Would that be the appitizer or the main course ? :???: :???:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I am NOT a dead animal............I'm a man.........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I am NOT a dead animal............I'm a man.........


That's what *she* said......

BAAWwahahahahaa~!!!!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Does that mean you eat Stan and then the cigar????? opcorn: :hmm: :shock:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > I am NOT a dead animal............I'm a man.........
> ...


She was a man ? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes.... she was a man.....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

opcorn: 

This is better than the movies....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> opcorn:
> 
> This is better than the movies....


The she-man made a movie too ?!?!?!??! WoW!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Maybe someone should bring a video camera to the next meeting... :shock: :wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It's tonight, fellas!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

OH CRAP! I forgot..... 

Glad you posted this..... 

I do have quite the cold right now Stan, so I think I better bail on tonight..... I would hate to get everyone sick. I think I got it in Orlando over the last 4 days..... Damn kids everywhere because of that Disney Property....

Sorry.... hope someone brings a camera!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

No one will bring a camera........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> No one will bring a camera........


Get Chip to take a few with his camera phone and e-mail them to me. Try for a group shot.... :|


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Chip moved to California.......
Only 7 showed up. Lots of no-shows. :sad:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Chip moved to California.......
> Only 7 showed up. Lots of no-shows. :sad:


WHAT!!!!!!! And the beach never called me!!

Sorry Stan....... I LUV LSB.... but you guys would hate me if I got you sick. I feel like crap... but still showing up at work.

Was the food delish as always?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Food delish. Service sucked. We waited 20 minutes for our bills. For some reason, many of us were smoked out and just wanted to pay and leave. It was late already. And a school night.


----------

